# What are these Plants?



## Nachos (Jan 6, 2012)

The Larger leaf plants have some leaves with red/green and other leaves just green. These got really large in the wild with leaves over 10 inches so I planted these as seen in the back left of my tank behind the driftwood.

The smaller leaf green plants have alternating leaves on the stem and seem to stay low to the ground and in tight formation in the wild so I planted these to the front of my tank. The leaves are about 4mm on average.

The last picture is the plants in my tank, lol 

These were obtained from a semi brackish water shoreline in South Louisiana. Any ideas what are these plants and will they live and grow submerged?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The second one looks like _Bacopa monnieri_, a common aquarium plant.

Is the first one actually a rosette? Looks a bit like a _Rumex_ (Polygonaceae), but it's hard to say, especially without flowers.


----------



## Nachos (Jan 6, 2012)

Cavan Allen said:


> The second one looks like _Bacopa monnieri_, a common aquarium plant.


I looked it up and looks to be right but i planted this in the front  and may need to decide how to position it in the tank since online states it's mainly a mid to background type plant.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The first picture shows a Rumex species, probably Rumex crispus, curly dock. It is very common here in Mississippi, and I doubt it can grow submersed.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

HeyPK said:


> The first picture shows a Rumex species, probably Rumex crispus, curly dock. It is very common here in Mississippi, and I doubt it can grow submersed.


Probably not. But I did see a specimen of a Mexican _Rumex_ that was mostly submerged growth, so there's at least one out there somewhere.


----------



## Nachos (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks! The plant is curled dock rumex crispus so I pulled it out  Now I need to fill that area of the tank again. hmmmm


----------

